# What do you store your homemade BBQ sauces in?



## Debmar (Dec 7, 2019)

New to it but enjoying making bbq sauces.  So far I have been bottling in mason jars but we’re noticing  they seem to be reacting with the lids and resulting in a metallic taste after a week or so in the fridge.  We usually just pour out of the jars and I am thinking not cleaning the rim is the issue as the sauce and lids don’t interact well.  Particularly the Alabama white sauce for chicken (which I could just drink straight, like it that much!) seems to happen sooner than others.

I am going to start using a layer of plastic wrap under the lid but thought I would ask here for advice

Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2019)

I just make enough for 4-5 bottles at a time and store them in the fridge in plastic squirt bottles


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 7, 2019)

Ditto... what he said... cheap at almost any store. Or have also saved squeeze bottles of other sauces and reused them (after washing of course). Unless my wife throws them away  "ooppppss,  sorry hun, forgot you wanted to save that"   

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

I used to have a collection of old ketchup bottles that we'd use. I don't make BBQ sauce anymore because I just get Sweet Baby Ray's when it's on sale for 99¢ a bottle. I can't buy the ingredients to make sauce for that price, and when I was making it, SBR's was what I was trying to imitate. RAY


----------



## phatbac (Dec 8, 2019)

plastic sauce bottles from sams club

Happy smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2019)

I use the plastic squeeze bottles from Sam's too.  However I put a layer of foil over the top of the bottle then screw the lid on. I store it for months in the fridge & it has never spoiled.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2019)

Debmar said:


> New to it but enjoying making bbq sauces.  So far I have been bottling in mason jars but we’re noticing  they seem to be reacting with the lids and resulting in a metallic taste after a week or so in the fridge.  We usually just pour out of the jars and I am thinking not cleaning the rim is the issue as the sauce and lids don’t interact well.  Particularly the Alabama white sauce for chicken (which I could just drink straight, like it that much!) seems to happen sooner than others.
> 
> I am going to start using a layer of plastic wrap under the lid but thought I would ask here for advice
> 
> Thanks


I have been making my homemade BBQ sauce for over 30 years. I make it a gallon at a time.  When the gallon is ready, I start pouring into pint mason jars, saved pickle jars etc. All the jars, including the lids are placed in the dishwasher for a good clean. Then I fill each with the BBQ sauce. Then into the refrigerator. I have never had the issue you are having.  I curious as to what is causing the issue.  I'll bet someone on the forum will have an answer for you.


----------



## Debmar (Dec 8, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have been making my homemade BBQ sauce for over 30 years. I make it a gallon at a time.  When the gallon is ready, I start pouring into pint mason jars, saved pickle jars etc. All the jars, including the lids are placed in the dishwasher for a good clean. Then I fill each with the BBQ sauce. Then into the refrigerator. I have never had the issue you are having.  I curious as to what is causing the issue.  I'll bet someone on the forum will have an answer for you.


We have been reusing the lids, maybe time for new ones.  With trying the plastic wrap under the lids we will see if that fixes it.  Or just be a bit neater and not slop it all over the sides


----------

